# Better laptop package (geforce GT830m vs geforce GT740m) 2GB each.Confused.



## vishnov (Jul 7, 2014)

I am getting 2GB _GeForce GT740m_ in HP Pavilion 15-n208tx it got Intel i5 4200u processor
and other is in HP Pavilion 15-p001tx providing 2GB _GeForce GT830m_ and having Intel 4210u processor and beats audio. All other specs are more or less similar. Which one you feel is better me? I am college student would be using it for Adobe Illustrator, After Effects, Dreamweaver etc. I'll be also using it for some pretty serious gaming. Which laptop you think has better gpu abilities?? Please recommend. _(I'll be buying amongst these two laptops only, so questionnaire seems unnecessary.)_


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, first of all, avoid those ulv processors... But, since you stated that you'll be buying from those two, i5 4210u is marginally better than the 4200u...
About the graphics cards, they are both almost of the same level, give or take 1 or 2 fps here and there...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

Performance wise ( official benchmarks , and test ) the GT830m is having a small upper hand over the old 740m , but it's very marginal difference and will depend a lot on the fact that at what configuration it is being sold for.( DDR3 / Core Clock Speed ,etc )

Still saying that , it's not a very powerful GPU for high end games , but will suffice for most of the games that do not requires very high-end graphics.
For graphic computing applications , it should suffice.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would like to second what  [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] said in the above post.
Also when it comes to choosing a processor , I would highly insist on not choosing a laptop with ULV CPU if performance in your top priority. ULVs are targeted towards efficiency and battery lasting time.
ULV CPU should be your last option , if rest other options are not budget friendly.

In most cases , an ULV CPU will give much lesser performance than a fully blown laptop CPU. At least , for gaming an ULV CPU is a big no. They will be a big bottleneck.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

Lenovo Z510 would be much better IMO.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z510 would be much better IMO.



I also agree with that........ Same GPU, just better CPU than the two model you listed


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 8, 2014)

+1000 to z510,hp isnt worth at that price range for that sorta build and keyboard
it isnt bad but hps keyboards have really tiny keys compared to lenovos offerings or even dells
z510 is a delightful laptop for gaming and cools pretty well as well

- - - Updated - - -

*static.financialexpress.com/pic/uploadedImages/mediumImages/M_Id_463790_Lenovo.jpg
*cnet3.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2013/04/08/a1da04e9-67c2-11e3-a665-14feb5ca9861/thumbnail/770x433/e8cf48d0c875b8261acfc2d0c13762fd/HP_Pavilion_Chromebook_14_35602330_05.jpg

note the arrow keys to see my point


----------



## seamon (Jul 8, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> +1000 to z510,hp isnt worth at that price range for that sorta build and keyboard
> it isnt bad but hps keyboards have really tiny keys compared to lenovos offerings or even dells
> z510 is a delightful laptop for gaming and cools pretty well as well
> 
> ...



The arrow keys used by HP is becoming somewhat of a standard in the 14" gaming laptop category. Even Razer Blade(laptop with the best build quality) uses that style.
But still, Lenovo is better as long as overall build quality is concerned.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> The arrow keys used by HP is becoming somewhat of a standard in the 14" gaming laptop category. Even Razer Blade(laptop with the best build quality) uses that style.
> But still, Lenovo is better as long as overall build quality is concerned.



yeah thats true,i prefer bigger arrow and other keys -chiclet ones only


----------



## vishnov (Jul 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Well, first of all, avoid those ulv processors... But, since you stated that you'll be buying from those two, i5 4210u is marginally better than the 4200u...
> About the graphics cards, they are both almost of the same level, give or take 1 or 2 fps here and there...


            [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] are ulv's _that_ bad when it comes to performance? so, you are telling me to avoid laptops with variant like *i5 4210U* and go for laptops with variants *i5 4200M* ?? (as in case of lenovo z510). forgive me if i'm stating 'em wrong!

- - - Updated - - -
         [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] so you recommend laptops with chipset variants like "4200M" and not "4210U" ??? forgive me if i'm stating them wrong..

- - - Updated - - -     [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]     [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]     [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]     [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] but i found that in base variant of Lenovo z510, it ships with graphic processor namely *NVIDIA N14P-GV2* and its memory capacity is *1GB* (it's not even gddr3). So, how do you think it will fare when compared to 2GB of *gt830m* and *gt740m*??

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> The arrow keys used by HP is becoming somewhat of a standard in the 14" gaming laptop category. Even Razer Blade(laptop with the best build quality) uses that style.
> But still, Lenovo is better as long as overall build quality is concerned.



also i heard z510 screen is not upto the mark. i know its not full HD, but even still, how good it is?? website says its "*1920 x 1080 Pixel Slim 15.6 HD LED Anti-Glare*"..even it's webcam is not FHD. I will also use it for occasional video conferencing too, that's why. how is it's video quality?? did you ever happen to come across this laptop and saw these things with your own eyes??  (Sorry, i ask a lot of questions!)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2014)

Z510 has anti glare display, though 1366x768 resolution.

Camera would be 720p one.
Z510 has 1GB DDR3 GT740M, which is good for most gaming. 2GB is better, that's sure. 

DDR3 & GDDR3 are same, you'll find performance difference if its GDDR5 version of the same card

And ULVs are not recommended. Go with i5 4200*M* variant or similar ones. Check for the "M" at the end of CPU model name & not "U"


----------



## rish1 (Jul 9, 2014)

is the warranty offered by lenovo covers ADP ? 

if no then buy HP only as they are giving 3 years onsite ADP by paying 2k extra .. that gives it alone the super duper status...

ADP is awesome.. when i was in the service centre the guy showed me a laptop that was literally Bent from the middle and was in U shaped .. completely shattered and crushed as it had come under a car .. he got a brand new lappy in front of me..

even i am thinking of selling my lappy just for The ADP .. plus like you know it , Lenovo ASS is just crappy and pathetic... compared to HP/Dell Class of service

is dell also providing the same offer  ?

yup that arrow key is a problem when playing games... its a single key divided into 2 but i remap those to the numeric keys ..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION] are ulv's _that_ bad when it comes to performance? so, you are telling me to avoid laptops with variant like *i5 4210U* and go for laptops with variants *i5 4200M* ?? (as in case of lenovo z510). forgive me if i'm stating 'em wrong!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] so you recommend laptops with chipset variants like "4200M" and not "4210U" ??? forgive me if i'm stating them wrong..
> ...



Yes , you comprehended it correctly.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

Nvidia N14P-GV2 is the codename for the NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M.

You don't need 2 GB memory for the GT 740M.

All the GT740M's in India are the slow 64 bit-DDR3 type.

Website is wrong. It does not have Full HD screen.

The i5 4210 U's performance will be similar to the i3 3130M and even lower than the i3 4000M in some usage cases. So, you get the drift, right???
The ULV processors are not meant for performance but for good battery life.

You want the best screen on a budget??? Go get yourself a Y510p!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

rish said:


> when i was in the service centre the guy showed me a laptop that was literally Bent from the middle and was in U shaped .. completely shattered and crushed as it had come under a car .. he got a brand new lappy in front of me..



Who does that to a laptop??? Was he making a movie or something??? Indian version of Jackass, maybe???


----------



## rish1 (Jul 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Who does that to a laptop??? Was he making a movie or something??? Indian version of Jackass, maybe???



maybe got inspired by this 

Smashing a Brand New Playstation 4 Outside Gamestop - YouTube


----------



## vishnov (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]   [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]    [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]    [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]

One final question to you guys... which one would you recommend???


1.Lenovo Z510 (59-405848) [3rd Gen Intel Core i5-4200M, Win8.1, 4GB RAM, *N14P-GV2 DDR3 1GB*] priced at 49k.

2.Lenovo Z500 (59-380463) [3rd Gen Intel Core i5-3230M, Win8, *6GB RAM*, NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M 2GB] priced at 48k.

3.HP Pavilion 15 p001TX      [4th Gen Intel Core i5-*4210U*, Win8.1, 4GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce GT 830M 2GB] priced 49k.

4.HP Pavilion G6-2304TX     [3rd Gen Intel Core i5-3230M, Win8, *8GB RAM, AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7670M 2GB*] priced at 48k.

5.HP Pavilion M4-1003TX     [3rd Gen Intel Core i5-3230M, Win8, *6GB RAM*, NVIDIA GeForce 730M 2GB] priced at 48.5k.



I know it's tiresome reading n comparing them. but please suggest me one please. Which one would you buy?? If not amongst them, then which one?? PLZ guys.. Thank you for your patience and time.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Who does that to a laptop??? Was he making a movie or something??? Indian version of Jackass, maybe???



he might be a jackass himself!!

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Nvidia N14P-GV2 is the codename for the NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M.
> 
> You don't need 2 GB memory for the GT 740M.
> 
> ...



OK, i understand, ULV's are a BIG no and i love y510p absolutely, but that being said, it's a bit out of my allocated budget almost by 8-10k.


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]   [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]    [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]    [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> 
> One final question to you guys... which one would you recommend???
> 
> ...



Go for 2. The performance difference between IVB and Haswell isn't much.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for 2. The performance difference between IVB and Haswell isn't much.


That being said, the display on the Z500 is very disappointing... You may want to check that out yourself at a local store...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> That being said, the display on the Z500 is very disappointing... You may want to check that out yourself at a local store...



The display by itself not that bad it is the viewing angles that make it worse.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> The display by itself not that bad it is the viewing angles that make it worse.


That and the colour reproduction...


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 9, 2014)

i should mention i agree with [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] performance difference isnt much between haswell and ivy bridge,infact ivy bridge runs a bit cooler ive heard from others
the display is a glossy type if im not mistaken,you can get a matte finish screen guard to fix the viewing angles etc


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i should mention i agree with [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] performance difference isnt much between haswell and ivy bridge,infact ivy bridge runs a bit cooler ive heard from others
> the display is a glossy type if im not mistaken,you can get a matte finish screen guard to fix the viewing angles etc



You can't use matte  screen guard to improve viewing angles. It depends on the panel. Only reflections are reduced when matte screen guard is used.


----------



## vishnov (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]    [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]    [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]   [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] so do you all agree *z500* is actually _better_ than *z510*??? z500 don't even have backlit keyboard.

and the 5th option (*HP Pavilion M4-1003TX*) have almost similar specs. can i go ahead and buy z500 over HP without any second thoughts??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]   [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION]    [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]    [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]  [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> 
> One final question to you guys... which one would you recommend???
> 
> ...



Get second option as i5 3230M is equivalent to i7 4500U (just comparing ...). Also you'll be satisfied that GPU is 2GB. 6GB RAM is a nice addon as some new games like CoD Ghosts & NFS Rivals require min 6GB RAM.

First option is also a great option as it has anti glare display. Just put additional 4GB RAM & enjoy all the latest games. It's 1GB GT740M will also play all latest games.

So, Z510 seems better option with additional 4GB RAM

Why not get the 2GB GPU version of Z510, just costs 2k more, it still has 4GB RAM though, but you'll be satisfied about the 2GB graphics memory :
Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.50990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387061) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## vishnov (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] i sincerely hope that these graphics are 128bit. Are they? i shudder to imagine anything having 2GB with 64bit memory unit. And can you explain me the difference between *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M* and *N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB*. If they are one and the same why name them differently? can they run bf4, CoD Ghosts, NFS Rivals etc smoothly without any lags??

and finally..z500 or z510? No diplomatic answers anupam. Please don't confuse me any further.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Check out notebookcheck for card frame details.


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] i sincerely hope that these graphics are 128bit. Are they? i shudder to imagine anything having 2GB with 64bit memory unit. And can you explain me the difference between *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M* and *N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB*. If they are one and the same why name them differently? can they run bf4, CoD Ghosts, NFS Rivals etc smoothly without any lags??
> 
> and finally..z500 or z510? No diplomatic answers anupam. Please don't confuse me any further.



Both are same GPUs.
Think of NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M as the common name and N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB as IUPAC nomenclature.
GT 740m is enough for all those games.
Go for Z510 with GT 740m 2GB period.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 9, 2014)

And yes those are 64bit GK208 chips and they run bf4, ghosts and rivals without a single lag. 

Also z510 features a backlit keyboard (missing on z500).


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can't use matte  screen guard to improve viewing angles. It depends on the panel. Only reflections are reduced when matte screen guard is used.



thats why the viewing angles become slightly better

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> And yes those are 64bit GK208 chips and they run bf4, ghosts and rivals without a single lag.
> 
> Also z510 features a backlit keyboard (missing on z500).



nope z510p on flipkart doesnt have a backlit keyboard,see the reviews
though yeah for that 2k price difference id go with z510 for the slight performance increase


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

ask lenovo CC if they can swap the keyboard of Z500 with a backlit one. But still, Z510 FTW.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION] i sincerely hope that these graphics are 128bit. Are they? i shudder to imagine anything having 2GB with 64bit memory unit. And can you explain me the difference between *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M* and *N14P-GV2 DDR3 2GB*. If they are one and the same why name them differently? can they run bf4, CoD Ghosts, NFS Rivals etc smoothly without any lags??
> 
> and finally..z500 or z510? No diplomatic answers anupam. Please don't confuse me any further.



Get Z510 @ 51k


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ask lenovo CC if they can swap the keyboard of Z500 with a backlit one. But still, Z510 FTW.



You can't just do that. The back lightening is powered by a separate cable and its plug is absent in non-backlit laptops.


----------



## vishnov (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] @kkn13 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] @$hadow @rish @powerhoney

So it is decided.. i'll go with z510. *And one final question* shall i buy it from flipkart or go and buy it directly from any local dealer? And once again, thnx all for helping me out. Sincerely. You guys rock \m/


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

vishnov said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] @kkn13 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] @$hadow @rish @powerhoney
> 
> So it is decided.. i'll go with z510. *And one final question* shall i buy it from flipkart or go and buy it directly from any local dealer? And once again, thnx all for helping me out. Sincerely. You guys rock \m/


Flipkart or local dealer, wherever you get it cheap...
Though reportedly Lenovo has stopped providing warranty for laptops bought online, I think...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

Check Lenovo: Flipkart, Snapdeal and Amazon not our authorized resellers - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2014)

Buy locally.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh here it is if u dont know


----------



## vishnov (Jul 10, 2014)

thanks guys.... you are doing an awesome job!!


----------

